# Recording of Tolkien reading LoTR



## Manveru Taurë (Jun 16, 2020)

Does anyone know where to find the official recording that was made of J.R.R. Tolkien himself reading aloud LoTR? I’m not sure where to even begin looking. Thank you in advance for the help.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 16, 2020)

It may all be here:





Though if if you do a youtube search for "J.R.R.Tolkien reads" you'll find more.

Welcome to the forum, BTW!


----------



## Manveru Taurë (Jun 17, 2020)

Thank you very much!

BTW - Do you happen to have a friend named Bill Ferny? 🤔🤣


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 17, 2020)

Well, I'm not sure "friend" is the term I'd use. . .


----------



## Elthir (Jun 17, 2020)

As a teen I used to listen to this as well. This picture is just the "case" . . . inside there's a black disc that spins under a metal thorn.







There's also one with Christopher Tolkien reading parts of The Silmarillion.


----------

